# Wiper Blade Sizes



## kibitok (Jan 16, 2004)

Heiya!

Need some help establishing wiper blade sizes for my B13. I am not the first owner and the previous owner installed some VALEO 17" blades. 

I need to know what the stock size is and if they are different blade sizes for right and left blades. It looks to me like the drivers side (mine is Right hand drive - we drive on the left side of the road here in Kenya) needs to cover like 2" more than the passenger side's.

Any help would be most appreciated. And oh! I did Search, no info?


----------

